# TAUNUSTRAILS Eppstein Bike Marathon



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Hey,
wollte mal fragen wer hier noch in Eppstein an den Start geht und was Ihr für eine Strecke fahrt! 

Ich werde bei der Mittelstrecke am Start stehen und freu mich schon richtig drauf, denn letztes Jahr hat mir der Marathon in Eppstein richtig gut gefallen! Super Wetter,super Orga! 

Weiß jemand ob wieder eine Streckenbesichtigung möglich ist! letztes Jahr war ein Teil der Strecke schon eine Woche vorher ausgeschildert! 

Also allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und erfolg im vorraus!

Grüße

Basti


----------



## janosch- (6. Juli 2006)

Bin auch dabei, auf der Mitteldistanz, freu mich drauf!

Kann wer was zur Strecke sagen? Wie sind die Auf- und Abfahrten,
sehr technisch, steil...? Ist schieben oder tragen angesagt...? 

Man sieht sich.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (6. Juli 2006)

...


----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Hey,
also die Strecke ist sehr schön! Man hat viele Trails und schöne Abfahrten. Es sind aber auch einige schöne abstiege mit dabei, aber alle so das man sie hoch fahren kann. Auch der anstieg zum Sportplatz hoch! Den muss man gleich drei mal hoch (19%)! Ich würde sagen die Strecke ist technisch nicht die schwerste Strecke, da gibt es bestimmt härtere aber sie macht einfach Spaß und ist für jeden was dabei! 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Strecke


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2006)

die strecke hat sich leider zum vergangenen jahr geändert. einige schöne streckenteile am judenkopf wurden nicht mehr genehmigt  ...

dieses jahr gibt es eine runde mit ca. 30 km und 900 hm. die runde besteht aus einer rossert-schleife mit ca. 15 km und einer judenkopf-schleife mit auch ca. 15 km

die rossert strecke ist durch kurze knackige uphills und kurze schöne downhills gekennzeichnet.
auf der judenkopf runde gibt es eher längere relativ gleichmäßige anstiege und auch längere abfahrten (allerdings mehr auf forststraßen).

die strecke an sich ist sehr schön und konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll. fahrtechnisch eigentlich gut zu bewältigen, keine wirklich krassen stellen im up- oder downhill.
es wird euch sicher gut gefallen und ihr werdet spätestens nach 2 runden auf dem zahnfleisch kriechen


----------



## janosch- (6. Juli 2006)

danke, klingt spassig ;-)


----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Das ist wirklich Schade, dass nicht mehr alle Streckenteile drin sind wie 2005! 

Allerdings wird es bestimmt wieder eine richtig schöne Veranstalltung werden!

eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch: Ist die Strecke wie 2005 am Wochenende vorher schon ausgeschildert? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein Antwort geben könnte!


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2006)

ich persönlich fand es im letzten jahr optimal, da man als mittelstreckler eine runde fahren konnte, ohne was doppelt zu fahren.

dafür sind dieses jahr die verpflegungsstellen auch aus orga-sicht optimal gelgen : nämlich oben am schmerzberg. da kommt man quasi alle 15 km vorbei.

keine ahnung, wann die ausschilderung gemacht wird ...

aber etwas wichtiges gibts noch zu sagen :

am ende der judenkopfrunde mußte ein etwas anderer weg zur brückenüberquerung der straße gefunden werden. die bahn rennoviet nämlich am bahnhof und hat einen teil des weges zur brücke gesperrt.
es geht zunächst ein stück an den schienen entlang bis zur absperrung der bahn. dann gehts eine enge treppe runter, über eine wiese zum bach, dort ein paar meter trail und dann gleich wieder eine enge treppe hoch.
ich denke, dass hier beides mal schieben angesagt ist, genau wie auf der fußgängerbrücke auch. schon zur eigenen sicherheit ...


----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Das war für mich die schlimmste Stelle im letzten Jahr! Von der rotierenden Bewegung der Beine ins Treppensteigen war schon übel! Da haben sich schon ein paar Krämpfe eingeschlichen! 
Also scheint uns das dieses Jahr auch wieder zu blühen!


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juli 2006)

Gibt es in Eppstein eine Möglichkeit zu campen?


----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Hey Daniel77 man kann in Eppstein campen:

TaunusCamp
Bezirksstr. 2
65817 Eppstein - Niederjosbach
Tel.: +49 (0) 61 98 - 70 00
Fax: +49 (0) 61 98 - 70 02
www.taunuscamp.de
E-Mail: [email protected]

An der Sonnenseite des Taunus liegt unser gepflegter und terrassenförmig angelegter Campingplatz. 
Erholsame Tage für den Einen und erlebnisreiche Stunden für den Anderen. Unser Angebot:
Es stehen Ihnen komfortabel eingerichtete Wohnwagen zur Verfügung
Hier finden Sie Schlafmöglichkeit für bis zu 4 Personen
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 3,5 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sattelkatz (6. Juli 2006)

Oder auch das ganze Angebot der Web-Site:

Hotel Garni Zum Schwanen
Wiesbadener Str. 32
65817 Eppstein - Bremthal
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 8460 
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 - 34719
Zentral im Ortskern von Eppstein-Bremthal gelegenes Hotel garni, mit eigenem Parkplatz. Einzel- und Doppelzimmer mit Dusche, WC, Fernseher.
Verkehrsgünstig, 5 Gehminuten zur S-Bahn
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 3,5 km 
 Landgasthaus "Zum Taunus bei Ricci"
Zum Zimmerplatz 1
65817 Eppstein - Niederjosbach
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 1233 
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 -  501696
Zentral gelegen. 4 Zweibettzimmer, auch als Einzelzimmer buchbar, mit Fernsehen, Dusche, WC
Frühstück im angegliederten Landgasthof. 5 Min zur S-Bahn
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 4,5


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hotel Nassauer Hof
Hauptstr. 104
65817 Eppstein - Vockenhausen
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 59020 
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 - 590222
www.nasauerhof-eppstein.de
E-Mail: [email protected]
Hier werden Sie verwöhnt
2-Sterne-Hotel mit 7 DZ und 5 EZ. Alle Räume verfügen über Dusche/WC, SAT-TV und ISDN-Telefon, Parkplätze und Garagen befinden sich im Hof.
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 1,2 km 


 Restaurant Schützenhof 
Neugasse 7
65817 Eppstein-Bremthal
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 9031
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 - 8714
E-Mail: [email protected]
Zentral in Eppstein-Bremthal gelegen, 5 Min zur S-Bahn, gute Verkehrsanbindung
Gasthaus mit gut bürgerlicher Küche, Biergarten mit Ausblick auf den Taunus.
Selbstgeketerter Apfelwein und Wurstwaren aus eigener Herstellung
Saal für Gesellschaften ab 100 Personen, Hotelzimmer (EZ und DZ) mit DU,WC, Tel,TV,
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 4,0 km 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pension und Gaststätte Sax 
Alte Schulstrasse 4 b 
65817 Eppstein 
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 83 77 
E-Mail [email protected] 
http://www.treffpunkt-sax.de/
Übernachten und Essen
Essen in rustikaler gemütlicher Atmosphäre von A(Argentinisches Steak) bis Z (Zwiebelsuppe). 
Auch Vegetarische Gerichte
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 3,6 km .


 TaunusCamp
Bezirksstr. 2
65817 Eppstein - Niederjosbach
Tel.: +49 (0) 61 98 - 70 00
Fax: +49 (0) 61 98 - 70 02
www.taunuscamp.de
E-Mail: [email protected]

An der Sonnenseite des Taunus liegt unser gepflegter und terrassenförmig angelegter Campingplatz. 
Erholsame Tage für den Einen und erlebnisreiche Stunden für den Anderen. Unser Angebot:
Es stehen Ihnen komfortabel eingerichtete Wohnwagen zur Verfügung
Hier finden Sie Schlafmöglichkeit für bis zu 4 Personen
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 3,5 km  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gästehaus Jungels 
Am Heiligenwald 5 
65817 Eppstein-Vockenhausen 
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 50 20 33 
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 - 50 03 33 
www. gaestehaus-jungels.de 
E-Mail [email protected] 
Wir haben komfortable Zimmer mitDusche/WC,Sat-TV,teilw. mit Balkon.Ein reichhaltiges Frühstück bieten wir gerne an.Parkplätze befinden sich im Hof.Unsere Zimmer befinden sich in ruhiger aber zentraler Lage. 
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 1,3 km 
 Ferienwohnung Familie Wilborn
Heinrich-Heine-Str. 12
65817 Eppstein
Tel +49 (0) 6198 - 1421
Obergeschoss eines freihstehenden Zweifamilienhauses in südwestlicher Hanglage. Geeignet für Familien mit Kindern. Stellplatz für eine Auto. Waldnah. S-Bahn 10 Min zu Fuß. Ferienwohnung für 4-6 Personen, zwei Schlaf-, ein Wohnzimmer, Küche, Bad, Toilette, großer Balkon.
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 1,5 km 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ferienhaus Rost
Rossertstr. 34
65817 Eppstein
Tel +49 (0) 6198 - 9920 
FAX 9920

Schöne Ferienwohnung für 2-3 Personen im Dachgeschoss eines 1-Familienhauses mit Wiese, Gartenmöbel und Grillmöglichkeit. 
Waldnähe mit Blick zum Kaisertempel.
Ausgangspunkt für schöne Fahrten nach Frankfurt, Wiesbaden, Limburg und an den Rhein. Der Feldberg und Königstein sind ebenfalls leicht zu erreichen.
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 1,0 km  Ferienwohnung
Annemarie Schmidt
Steinweg 6
65817 Eppstein - Bremthal
Tel. +49 (0) 61 98 - 84 21

Sehr ruhige Lage, Fernblick, zentral gelegen; Autobahn, Airport, Städte: Frankfurt, Mainz, Wiesbaden und Hofheim in 10-20 km Entfernung gut zu erreichen, Bus- und S-Bahn-Verbindung in Bremthal. Viele Wanderwege und Ausflugsziele ohne Verkehrsmittel erreichbar. Gute Einkaufsmöglichkeiten! Eigener Apfelweinbetrieb. Gemütliche und nagelneue Wohneinheiten. Fewo 1 (5 Personen) mit 1 Wohn-Schlafraum, 2 Schlafräume. Fewo 2 (2 Personen) mit 1 Schlafraum und Wohnküche
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 3,8 km .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haus Sandstein
Am Sandstein
65817 Eppstein - Bremthal
Tel.: +49 (0) 6198 - 7514 
Fax: +49 (0) 6198 - 501547
Entfernung zum Sportplatz auf dem Bienroth: ca. 5,8 km    
Aktualisierung: 07.02.2006

© 2004 TAUNUSTRAILS

Home


----------



## vasco (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
wie würdet ihr die Strecke im Vergleich zum Kiedrich Marathon sehen?
Kondition?
Technik?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Sattelkatz (7. Juli 2006)

Also ich würde sagen in Eppstein brauchst du schon mehr kondition und technisch ist sie auch etwas anspruchsvoller! Mehr Trails und vorallem schönere! Das ist mein persönliches emfinden!

Viel Spaß in Eppstein


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2006)

vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wie würdet ihr die Strecke im Vergleich zum Kiedrich Marathon sehen?
> Kondition?
> Technik?
> Danke im voraus.



konditionell ganz klar schwieriger. fahrtechnisch im gesamten vielleicht gleich.
allerdings gibts sowas anspruchsvolles wie den anfang vom zangendownhill bei den taunus trails nicht. auch gibts keine längeren wurzelpassagen wie in kiedrich.
was halt reinhaut ist das ewige auf und ab quasi ohne längere erholungspassagen.
und dann immer wieder mal kurze knackige anstiege wie der schulberg


----------



## Toni172 (7. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz.....,

wir werden auch mit 4 Mann an den Start gehen. Ich werde die Mittelstrecke fahren. Hab ich das jetzt hier richtig rausgelesen ? Die Verpflegung ist bei Km 15, 30 und 45 ??? Und sind die Treppen bergab fahrbar ??? Sind die eher langgezogen und flacher oder normale Stufen ?? Oder auch noch mit zwischenpodesten ??? DAs wäre dann ganz eklig. 

Also dann bis nächte Woche Sonntag am Start.

Grüße Toni


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verpflegung ist bei Km 15, 30 und 45 ??? Und sind die Treppen bergab fahrbar ??? Sind die eher langgezogen und flacher oder normale Stufen ?? Oder auch noch mit zwischenpodesten ??? DAs wäre dann ganz eklig.



so in etwa. bitte nicht auf den km festlegen ! die strecke setzt sich aus zwei teilstücken zusammen. nach jedem teilstück kommt man an der verpflegungsstelle wieder vorbei ...

die große treppe ist fahrbar, hat aber ein zwischpodest. ich selber hab mich bisher noch nicht getraut und werde das auch in zukunft nicht machen ...
die kleine treppe ist etwas eng, könnte aber gehen. habs noch nicht probiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sattelkatz (7. Juli 2006)

> die große treppe ist fahrbar, hat aber ein zwischpodest. ich selber hab mich bisher noch nicht getraut und werde das auch in zukunft nicht machen ...
> die kleine treppe ist etwas eng, könnte aber gehen. habs noch nicht probiert ...



So sehe ich das auch! Lieber sicher die Treppe runter tragen als kurz vor Schluss noch ein Sturz!


----------



## Toni172 (8. Juli 2006)

danke...... werde das ganze dann spontan entscheiden


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juli 2006)

noch ne Frage zur Startaufstellung. Gibt es da Blöcke, oder wer zuerst kommt steht relativ weit vorne ?


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2006)

Und mich würde die nächsten tage interessieren was die heute nicht ganz unerheblichen Regenmengen mit der Strecke gemacht haben.....bin heute im Taunus genau 3x nass bis auf die Haut geworden!!! 

Die Trails waren teilweise böse rutschig.

Ich fahr die 90er....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juli 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne Frage zur Startaufstellung. Gibt es da Blöcke, oder wer zuerst kommt steht relativ weit vorne ?


Für 50 bis ca. 300 Teilnehmer pro Strecke braucht man doch keine Blöcke...


----------



## Toni172 (10. Juli 2006)

hupps...... bei so wenigen Startern hast Du natürlich recht. Ich habe mit mehr Teilnehmer gerechnet.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2006)

Bei drei Strecken verteilt sich das ja ganz gut. Gesamt waren´s letztes Jahr glaub ich um 600 Teilnehmer. 
Gestern bei der Mitteldistanz am Erbeskopf verlief der Massenstart mit etwa 400 Teilnehmern auch ziemlich gut. Ich hab nur etwa 10 sec gestanden, bevor ich losgerollt bin, obwohl ich nicht weit vorn war. Und der Wernerplatz in Eppstein ist ja schön breit, da gibt´s auch nicht viel Stau.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2006)

und 2 min nach dem start kannste am "schmerzberg" locker ne menge überholen. der ist auch schön breit  

die strecke dürfte in gutem zustand sein. der regen ging hauptsächlich in der feldbergregion runter.
bei den weiter vorhergesagten temperaturen macht auch ein gewitter nicht viel aus, es sei denn, es passiert kurz vor oder während dem rennen ....


----------



## Ars Volandi (10. Juli 2006)

Es gibt einen Streckenabschnitt auf der Judenkopfrunde, der am WE sehr glitschig war und wahrscheinlich auch noch länger feucht bleiben wird, bei den Matschmengen, die da liegen. Ich meine den Downhill, der dem Uphill vorangeht, der letztes Jahr extra als lang und steil ausgeschildert war ;-)

Hat mich am Samstag einen Poplockhebel, viel Haut an den Knien und Armen und ein paar Prellungen gekostet...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2006)

Ars Volandi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine den Downhill, der dem Uphill vorangeht,


Welchen? Es gibt auf der Judenkopfrunde drei Uphills und drei Downhills. Wenn du den Trail hinte am Lorsbacher Wasserwerk meinst: Da geht die neue Streckenführung gar nicht mehr lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2006)

am judenkopf ist dieses jahr einiges weggefallen  , vor allem die schönen und etwas technischeren downhills ...
da gabs auch einen, der an einem dauermatschloch vorbeiführte. der ist dieses jahr nicht mehr dabei.

ein downhill, der einem uphill vorausgeht   das ist auf der strecke überall so


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der regen ging hauptsächlich in der feldbergregion runter.....



Das hab ich gemerkt.....was bin auch so blöd und fahr ausgerechnet dort!   



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> bei den weiter vorhergesagten temperaturen macht auch ein gewitter nicht viel aus, es sei denn, es passiert kurz vor oder während dem rennen ....



Wäre ja klassisch.....hoffen wir also das beste *sonnentanzaufführ*


----------



## wap (10. Juli 2006)

Ars Volandi schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen Streckenabschnitt auf der Judenkopfrunde, der am WE sehr glitschig war und wahrscheinlich auch noch länger feucht bleiben wird, bei den Matschmengen, die da liegen. Ich meine den Downhill, der dem Uphill vorangeht, der letztes Jahr extra als lang und steil ausgeschildert war ;-)



So 100%-ig kann ich's auch nicht genau beschreiben, aber er meint den Trail, an dem vorgestern so ein Öpp versucht hat, seine 30cm-tiefen Jeep-Spuren mit ner Mini-Hacke zuzuschütten 
Die entsprechende Abfahrt ging so ca. vom Judenkopf runter Richtung Wildsachsen, bevor man sich wieder nach links abbiegend Richtung Langenhain/Bahai hochradelt. Ich hoffe inständig, dass diese Abfahrt wirklich nicht mehr dabei ist. Im Renntempo sind die Spurrillen zusammen mit dem Schlamm echt mies.

Grüße,
wap


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2006)

ihr meint die abfahrt vor der himmelsleiter, stimmts ?

kann ich euch beruhigen : richtung wildsachsen ist nix mehr dabei. bergab gehts nur auf der lorsbacher seite, aber nicht mehr am bahaii-tempel


----------



## Sattelkatz (10. Juli 2006)

Das ist echt schade, weil das war eine super geile Abfahrt nach dem Tempel!

Ein bischen Matsch ist ja nicht schlimm aber wenn da noch so brutale Spurrrillen dazu kommen, das ist echt fies!

Hoffen wir alle mal das beste! Petrus ist in Eppstein doch auch immer ein MTBler!


----------



## vasco (10. Juli 2006)

Kann leider nicht mit fahren 
Frau muß arbeiten und ich aufs Kind aufpassen.
Kumpel der mitfahren wollte hat sich beim Beach Soccer das Knie verdreht.
Also nächstes Jahr.

Der Marathon ist übrigens in der aktuellen Mountain Bike als Tipp angegeben


----------



## Toni172 (10. Juli 2006)

vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Der Marathon ist übrigens in der aktuellen Mountain Bike als Tipp angegeben


na dann kommen nochmal 100 Teilnehmer zusätzlich dazu.

Mit dem Wetter (Regen wärend des Wettkampfs) habe ich keine Bedenken. Bei meinen bisherigen Marathonstarts war es immer von oben trocken. Entweder ich war schon im Ziel wenn es begann zu regnen, oder es war schon schön "sääämig" vom Vortag.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2006)

So, bin eben gerade zurück und will gleich mal meinen Senf loswerden!

POSITIV : 

- Strecke landschaftlich top, alles dabei, schöne Trails
- Alle 15km ne Verpflegung, gerade bei der Hitze hab ich jedenfalls nach jeder Runde ne Flasche gebraucht
- Gute Pasta im Ziel
- Zeitnahme schnell und unkompliziert

NEGATIV : 

- BITTE BITTE BITTE NÄCHSTES JAHR 60KM UND 90KM GETRENNT STARTEN LASSEN!!! Wenn man nicht ganz vorne stand beim Start hatte man auf der ersten Runde ganz schön gelitten. Boah, war das langsam teilweise.....
- Streckenbeschilderung teilweise sehr sehr schlecht! Ich war 2x in einer größeren Gruppe die sich total verfahren hat weil nur ein einziger Pfeil an einem Baum versteckt den Abzweig anzeigte.....hat gut und gerne 2-3 Min. gekostet.......
- Wenn im Internet auf der Seite des Veranstalters folgendes steht :

_*Die Sollzeit für die ersten 60km liegt bei 3:50 Stunden(Schnitt von 15,5 km/h), wer diese nicht schafft, wird dann automatisch ins Ziel umgeleitet und dort gewertet*_

...dann erwarte ich auch daß ich auch dann auf die Langstrecke abbiegen darf wenn ich bei 3:49:35 an der Streckenteilung bin. Ich war für die Langstrecke gemeldet, durfte aber nicht weiterfahren. Trotz Diskussion nix zu machen.  
Klar, ich hätte vorher mehr Gas geben können. Aber wenn man sich wie oben erwähnt verfährt mangels korrekter Beschilderung nützt die Zeit auch nix mehr. Muss man denn so kleinlich sein???

Vielleicht seh ich die Sache auch etwas zu verkrampft.....verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht. Ich wollte weiterfahren und hatte noch genug Körner.....so bin ich halt für die mittlere gewertet worden.

Schaunmerma mit nächstem Jahr.


----------



## Wolf87 (16. Juli 2006)

Also ich fands rundum gelungen! Alles war top organisiert und die Strecke hatte alles erdenkliche zu bieten! Mit der Wegfindung gab es bei mir eigentlich keine Probleme, ich meine das die Beschilderung recht gut angebracht war.
Die Verpflegung war auch sehr gut!
Also nochmal ein Lob auf den Veranstalter und alle Helfer! 
Hoffen wir, das die Taunustrails auch nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Man in Trek (16. Juli 2006)

Ich muss auch sagen, mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Knackige Trails und schnelle "Forstautobahn", es war für jeden etwas dabei. Und was mir sehr gut gefallen hat, war die Getränkeausgabe in Trinkflaschen   Man musste noch nicht einmal anhalten und somit auch ein großes Lob an die Helfer!!!
Hoffen wir, dass diese Veranstaltung auch 2007 wieder stattfindet!!! Ich bin wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Sven76 (16. Juli 2006)

Kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen  

Super Trails, die Wegbeschilderung wurde sogar zwischen den Runden noch verbessert (im 2. Steckenteil gab einen einen Abzeig links hoch an dem viele erstmal vorbei gebügelt sind, das wurde dann eindeutig ausgeschildert). Getränke hätte es ruhig noch öfters geben können, z.B. nochmal bei den Sanni's im 2. Streckenteil.

Hatte sonst eigentlich noch jemand einen Platten wegen Reißzwecken? Ich konnte schon nach 1,8km einen negelneue Reißzwecke aus meinem Reifen ziehen  Nachdem ich im Taunus jede Woche wieder neue Baumstämme auf den Trails finde, bin ich ein bißchen paranoid... aber vielleicht war's ja auch nur dummer Zufall.


----------



## Toni172 (17. Juli 2006)

Ich fand den Marathon auch super. Von der Strecke her der beste Mittelgebirgsmarathon den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ich war nach 60km noch nie so fertig wie gestern. 

positiv:
-Verpflegungsstationen mit Trinkflaschenausgabe
-geniale abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit wenig Waldautobahn
-schöner Zielbereich mit lecker Pasta.
-nette und freundliche Helfer
negativ:
-so gut wie nix, nur an 2 Stellen im Wald war die Ausschilderung kritisch.
Wenn mir mein Hintermann nicht noch "rechts rum" zugerufen hätte, würde ich vieleicht immer noch durch den Taunus fahren.  Da fehlte ein Schild.
-Startnummern abgabe. Ist doch sowieso nicht nochmal verwendbar. Ich sammel die doch so gerne. 
-in der ersten Runde ging es Stellenweise nur sehr langsam vorwärts. Ab dem ersten Trail war überholen fast unmöglich. Aber so ist das nun mal. Nächstes Jahr stelle ich mich weiter vorne auf. Und die, die dieses Jahr weit vorne standen und am ersten Bergauftrail abgekackt sind, sollen sich nächstes mal einfach weiter hinten anstellen. Nur wenn das so einfach wäre


----------



## mbernhardt (17. Juli 2006)

Ich bin nun schon das 4. mal bei den Taunustrails und muß sagen, dass die Streckenauswahl in diesem Jahr wirklich die Beste von allen vergangenen Veranstaltungen war.

Nicht nur die Tatsache, dass die Strecke wieder einmal einen hohen Anteil an Trails hatte, über klasse Downhills verfügte und knackige Anstiege enthielt, fand ich im Wesentlichen ausgesprochen Super, dass die Streckenführung in einer Art 8 an Start und Ziel vorbeiführte. So konnten die Zuschauer die Fahrer pro Runde zweimal sehen: einmal beim herauffahren des Schmerzberges und einmal beim herunterfahren eines rasanten Singletrails.
Hervorzuheben war auch, dass es alle 15 km eine Verpflegung gab. In Anbetracht der Temperaturen am Renntag war dies wirklich ausgesprochen gut gelöst. Aufgrund des Kurses in Form einer 8 war es auch vom Aufwand her nicht so groß, zwei Verpflegungsstellen einzurichten (sie befanden sich sozusagen direkt gegenüber).

Auch fand ich die Auswahl der Streckenlängen ausgesprochen gelungen: 30, 60 und 90 km. Insbesondere als Freund längerer Strecken (>60 km) habe ich mich sehr über die angebotenen 90 km gefreut.

Das einzige, was ich nicht so toll fand, war die Beschilderung der Strecke: 
1. hat man die Schilder an den Bäumen nicht so gut sehen können (mir ging es zumindest so)
2. haben an einigen Stellen Markierungen definitv gefehlt, insbesondere auf der ersten Runde der 8
3. Markierungen auf dem Boden finde ich besser, da eindeutiger und man immer weiß, wo man im Zweifel hinzuschauen hat.

Alles in Allem waren die diesjährigen Taunustrails ein wirklich klasse Veranstaltung und hoffe, dass die Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr wieder mit einer ähnlichen (am liebsten gleichen) Strecke angeboten wird.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Juli 2006)

Positiv:
- Trinkflaschen
- Strecke anspruchsvoll, Bergab auch ok

Evtl. optimierbar
- im Ziel auch ein Getränkestand
- an ein bis zwei Stellen die Abzweige deutlicher markieren

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern mit getrenntem Start nicht anschließen, ich fand es durchaus spaßig, mit den Mitteldist. mitzustarten und dann auch, solange machbar, mitzufahren. Auch das Thema eng, verstopft, nicht vorankommen weil man zu weit hinten war kann ja nur ein schlechter Scherz sein, da es direkt am Anfang berghoch ging (überholen?)


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit der Beschilderung, wenns etwas zu verbessern gab wird das aber sicher nächstes Jahr ohne grosse Probleme möglich sein. Zur Strecke braucht man eigtl. nix zu sagen, einfach super. Ich hatte hier gelesen das die Organisatoren einige Streckenabschnitte nicht genehmigt bekommen hätten, hätte er damit noch besser sein Können?
Die Zusammenlegung von Mittel- und Langstrecke ist ja auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer geschehen, finde ich schon in Ordnung. 
Jeder findet das er das richtige Tempo fährt und von anderen zu langsamen aufgehalten wird, das geht dir am Anfang so, anderen beim Überrunden. Es ist ein Marathon kein Einzelzeitfahren auf der Strasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. optimierbar
> - im Ziel auch ein Getränkestand



das war im letzten jahr so und war quasi perfekt. hab es dem "chef de la orga" schon direkt nach dem rennen mitgeteilt.

schade fand ich, dass man die startnummern abgeben mußte. in den letzten jahren war das ok, weil es startnummern vom verein waren.
aber dieses jahr waren die alle schön laminiert, mit namen versehen etc. und werden so wahrscheinlich nicht wieder verwendet werden. da könnte man sich auch ne andere lösung wie z.b. essensbon im startpaket für die pasta vorstellen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte hier gelesen das die Organisatoren einige Streckenabschnitte nicht genehmigt bekommen hätten, hätte er damit noch besser sein Können?



wäre noch ne nummer härter geworden. ca. 3km am judenkopf und einige höhenmeter mehr, dazu noch ein schöner downhill ...
an der rossertrunde hatte sich nichts verändert.

hat eben nicht sollen sein ...


----------



## janosch- (17. Juli 2006)

für pro & contra hab ich grad zu wenig zeit.
daher aus dem bauch raus: 

fett! super event 

und danke dem orga-team.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2006)

bilder sind online


----------



## janosch- (24. Juli 2006)

fein


----------

